# What Does A Well Cost In Michigan To Have Dug



## Rip

???????????????????????????????????? central mich -----water well


----------



## battalionchief3

Dont know but in MD it starts at 10,000.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

No clue in MI but here on the High Plains of West Texas, it will run you about 6-7k to have one dug to get your water from the Ogallala. 10k if you want both a well and septic.

-CC


----------



## Camping Fan

I just had a well dug last fall in central Michigan, cost was about $5,000 and included hauling in some black dirt once the well was done and they were putting everything back together.


----------



## puffer

I had one drilled 4 yrs ago and it was $3700 for 100' deep well.That was parts and labor complete. Im in Central mi. I can get you a ph# if you want,he's a family friend.


----------



## battalionchief3

Wow 100'. Were at least 600. Maybe that explains the price difference, I figured we just get ripped off since were so close to DC we pay out the nose for everything.


----------



## Nathan

We'll charge you extra if you're going to pipe the water to Ohio though.









Typical wells in MI are in the 100-150' range. Remember, we are surrounded by fresh water!


----------



## puffer

battalionchief3 said:


> Wow 100'. Were at least 600. Maybe that explains the price difference, I figured we just get ripped off since were so close to DC we pay out the nose for everything.


We actually hit water at about 50' but kept going a bit deeper to make sure it was good water.


----------



## Rip

Thanks everyone we are looking at some property by cranberry lake! No well that's why I asks!!! Puffer I will get back with you if we buy it !!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas

Interesting answers. I suspect you won't get many turnkey quotes without knowing how deep they'll need to drill. There are a number of variables.

Will they have to drill through rock (sorry I'm not familiar with Michigan) ?

The key is how deep, not only for the work effort and time to actually drill, but also the length and size of the woring to the pump, how big a pump will be required ( the deeper you go the bigger and more costly the pump).

Here in central texas I had a 740 foot well drilled through rock. cost was $11 per foot for the drilling and casing.
The water line itself (sched 80), pump wiring, pressure tank, fittings, etc. wereabout $4500 more. The wiring down the hole was right at $3 per foot alone.

I dprobably won't have to go that deep, but just wanted to share the varibles that might effect the price.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jeannebeanne

puffer said:


> I had one drilled 4 yrs ago and it was $3700 for 100' deep well.That was parts and labor complete. Im in Central mi. I can get you a ph# if you want,he's a family friend.


Would love the name of the family friend who helped you out if you think that they would service Fenton MI--about 15 miles south of Flint. Thank you.


----------



## nonny

Me, too. I'm in Central MI. I need someone I can trust to check my 2" well and tell me if I actually need to drill a new 4" well or just have my screen cleaned or replace my pump. You can PM me. Also, Camping Fan, can you PM me the name of the company you used if you were satisfied? Thanks.


----------



## cookie9933

I paid about 4 grand for a 5-inch well, 125 feet deep, with a 1 hp pump and extra big X-troll tank. But, as already stated, prices vary a lot, depending on where you are, and what your local well drillers charge per foot.

For a good idea of what you will pay, simply call some drillers, tell them where you are and ask how deep wells go in that area. If they have been in business for long, they will have a good idea. Also, call the county health department and ask them the same thing. They should know because all wells require a permit issued by the county and the well drillers are required to turn in a *well log*, detailing such information including the strata (or layers) of material that they pass through on the way to the water.

Bill


----------



## Carey

GlenninTexas said:


> Interesting answers. I suspect you won't get many turnkey quotes without knowing how deep they'll need to drill. There are a number of variables.
> 
> Will they have to drill through rock (sorry I'm not familiar with Michigan) ?
> 
> The key is how deep, not only for the work effort and time to actually drill, but also the length and size of the woring to the pump, how big a pump will be required ( the deeper you go the bigger and more costly the pump).
> 
> Here in central texas I had a 740 foot well drilled through rock. cost was $11 per foot for the drilling and casing.
> The water line itself (sched 80), pump wiring, pressure tank, fittings, etc. wereabout $4500 more. The wiring down the hole was right at $3 per foot alone.
> 
> I dprobably won't have to go that deep, but just wanted to share the varibles that might effect the price.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


About the same here in Colorado.. 1000 feet isnt uncommon here. Rock all the way.. There are some who find good water at 3-500, but most are full of sulpher.

I know most pay 10-15k here. Good ole unaffordable Colorado..

Carey


----------

